# anyone on the trial at cardiff



## Kennedy (Sep 3, 2008)

HI 

I have had tx at IVF wales the first one in December 07    the I was asked if we wanted to take part in the trail mrs. Evans was running. We agreed then started taking the drug march 08.  We have had another failed attempt not sure where to go from here and what questions I should be asking the clinical staff.

In need of a chat

thanks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=215.0

clinic boards


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Kennedy

I too had a tx in November and then went on the trial and had a failed attempt, did you respond better whilst on the trial, i did not, and have not really had any answers from the clinic as was told this week i would not be able to find out if i was on the real drug or placebo until the end of the whole trial, which could be years !! i was not lead to belive this when taking part initially.

Good luck with what you decide, i guess you will be cycling again but the fact you wish to know questions, you may want to pop over the boards kara has recommended you will get lots of support over there whether cycling or not, we are a very friendly bunch  

The whole experience has put me off any more tx so we are not applying to adopt

Andrea x


----------



## Kennedy (Sep 3, 2008)

HI Andrea

NO I didn't respond well so I can only presume I was on the placebo. I just hope that more people have done the trail so that the results can be given sooner.

I felt as if the left hand didn't know what the right hand was doing.  I'm just hoping that because we were one of the early candidates that problems will have been ironed out early

don't get me wrong the staff were as helpful as that could be.  I am seeing Mrs. Evans in October so I hope to have my questioned answered by her.

Bernie

xxooxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Bernie

Thats exactly how i felt with mine, it was mrs evans' thing and none of the nurses etc seemed to know what was going on, and neither did she sometimes !

I did not go for my follow up, so it would be good if you could keep me informed with what they say at yours if you dont mind  , we still have an option to go, but dont really want to go back to the clinic as it holds unhappy memories for us now we have moved on to adoption .. if we were having more tx i would have gone to LWC swansea next i think

I wish you luck with whatever you decide in the future, and hope you will keep in touch

Andrea xx


----------



## Kennedy (Sep 3, 2008)

HI Andrea

Yes I will keep you informed as to what they say.

How long does the adoption route take?

Yep I was thinking of the LWC either Cardiff or Swansea.

The only thing is that the cardiff clinic kbnow hoe my bogy reacts to the meds and stuff not sure if they would forward my notes onto the other clinic.

Bernie


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

targets for approval for adoption are approx 8 months.. .then matching takes longer

you can buy your notes from them Bernie, i think its about 50 quid then they are yours to take


----------

